# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ >  «Լրագրողներ առանց սահմանների» կազմակերպության տարեկան վարկանիշային ցուցակը

## Artgeo

«Լրագրողներ առանց սահմանների»  կազմակերպությունը ամեն տարի ներկայացնում է երկրների խոսքի ազատության վարկանիշային ցուցակը։ Կազմակերպությունը դիմել է երկրում աշխատող լրագրողներին, փորձագետներին, օտարերկրյա լրատվամիջոցներին՝ խնդրելով մատնանշել անցած տարվա սեպտեմբերից մինչեւ օրս խոսքի ազատության դեմ կիրառված բռնություններն ու սահմանափակումները: Այս տարվա ցուցակը հրապարակվել է այսօր, և ըստ այդ ցուցակի Հայաստանի խոսքի ազատության մակարդակով գտնվում է 77-րդ տեղում՝ Հայիթիի և Քենիայի հարևանությամբ։ «Չորրորդ իշախնություն» թերթի կողմից «սիրված» (Հայաստանը միշտ այդ երկրին համեմատելու առումով)Մոզամբիկը՝ 73-րդ տեղում է։ (Մոզամբիկի տեղը լինեի, «ՉԻ»-ին դատի կտայի  :LOL: )
 Ռուսաստանը՝ 144։ Հայաստանի հարևան երկրները՝
Վրաստան՝ 66
Թուրքիա՝ 101
Ադրբեջան՝ 139
Իրան՝ 166	

Վերջին տեղում է Էրիտրիան։ 

http://www.rsf.org/article.php3?id_article=24021

----------

